# An early Christmas present for my friends



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Know it's slightly early, but had a bolt of realisation the other day after recieving news of yet another of my friends falling pg. I suppose it's something that I've wanted and needed for some-time and thought that some of you may want one aswell-look at it as a gift from me-to-you. All you need is a little imagination......

What you have to do is imagine two, three, four rooms-it's your choice. In these rooms there are different things depending on how you vent your anger! And they are all sound proof. (can you guess what it is yet??!)
So, for example in one of mine there will be a pile of old crockery of which I can pick up individual pieces and throw them at the walls, when I feel particularly angry at the world.
Another would simply be an empty, sound-proofed room which I could go into and scream my lungs out when I feel frustrated and p***d off. perhaps one of them would have one of those coconut shy thingies with peoples faces on them?
I've just re-read my post and wonder if I seem a little -answers on a stamped addressed envelope!
xxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Not at all PP, you do not sound  , just someone who is hurting understandably .....

I'm so sorry you've had another "announcement". They never get easier do they? ...

I just wonder why your idea has to remain within your imagination!!  Maybe you could just go into a room in the house and scream and shout?  Who cares who hears you?  Not sure about wasting all your crockery thought but I also remember throwing darts at my DH's photos one time when we were younger and had an argument - I can't tell you how much it released my anger and pent up emotion!! 

I hope you find a release for this soon hun and that you can move forward again feeling a little less upset and that you are finding your own ways of living with this ......

All my love
Gill xo


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey PP
Great idea!!
Room 1 -would be a place where I could have some cream pies on hand, with card board cut outs of the most 'Selfish' people i know and just aim and throw...mmmm pay back time!!..Sorry my horrible side coming out!! 
Room 2 - Would be my beach room, where i could escape to the Carribean and forget everything..with a bar of course and cocktails on hand!.
Room 3 - A room full of Little Meg's (my dog) where i can enjoy the delights of just playing with them all day!...
Room 4 - A room where Christmas feels like Christmas and there is no sadness! 
Ummm PP I feel better already! its lifted my spirits!
love astridxxx
p.s sorry that things are not easy...announcements at the best of times are not easy,especially at this time of year!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

pipkin, i agree with you-childhood seemed so much easier!!!

I am currently waiting to hear about dh's nieces baby(another one!!), a colleague i used to work with and another girl who was engaged and found out she was pg and didnt even know. I did feel sorry for her as she was so gobsmacked but as i told her "take it when its given cos it may never happen again"!!! They are all due this week-how's that for timing!!!

My rooms would probably be:

Room 1: A room in the South of France where i could drink wine all day long and eat good food and NOT put on weight!!!

Room 2: My mother room -where i am surrounded by the children i should have had!! Ps in this room I am a super mother!!!(never shout!!)

Room 3 : My shopping room -where i can spend money to my hearts content without having to work for it!!!

xxx


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi PP   Love your idea of the rooms can I join you in the plate smashing one that sounds like fun tee hee  

My escape rooms would be

1. A  room with a parallel world that consisted of only people who couldn't have children, so no conversations about "do you have children" etc would ever come up, everyone would just know the score and go about their lives just supporting each other and there would be not a single reminder of children in sight.

2. A room with all my local PCT committee members locked in it  , the ones who through us being stuck in  a postcode lottery area, denied my Dh access to  his correct  IF hormone replacement tx which the Consultant told us could have given him 75% chance of getting a sperm count, but because he didn't get access to this we have to live with that never knowing for the rest of our lives. I would make them watch a video of all the heartache, low times and tears Dh and I went through due to their cruel money based decision,  so they might think twice about putting another couple through the same distress.

3. A room with my baby in it, where Dh and I could go and hold our little one whenever we wanted, and just pretend for a few beautiful hours it was all real.

4. A room where my Dh has got his eye sight back (my DH is registered blind) and where the damage caused by his childhood tumour was healed so he never had to endure any more daily medication or   fortnightly injections at the surgery for the rest of his life, we would put all that stuff on a bonfire, and go off and do all the things he has dreamt about being able to do if he had his full sight back, including him being able to drive a car. I would hire him a Ferrari and let him drive me off into the mountains visiting all our favourite places i.e. Switzerland, Norway, New Zealand, Canada and enjoy seeing him be able to absorb himself in finally seeing the detail of everything around him clearly for the first time in 32 years.

Oh my goodness I am getting all very deep and serious.... apologies! 

Love
Hippy
xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

PP massively gentle   to you sweetie

I would like a room filled with all the people who have said nasty things to me over the years - one of them being 'IVF shouldn't be available on the NHS because IF isn't an illness' oh no? What about the human cost then when you can't do the one thing that comes naturally to another?
Anyway, I would fill the room with lots of grungy stinky smelly sludge stuff on the ceiling in great big buckets and would disguise it all behind balloons and release the lot over every single person - and leave them in their without adequate toilet facilities for 24 hours!  

I would also like a room with a top of the range premier or pearl max drum kit complete with zillions of zildjian and sabian cymbals of every shape and sound and size and I would 'thrape the ****'! out of it! Without sound dampening pads!! And I don't care who could hear it either!!!   LOL! 

Astrid, I'm coming to gatecrash your beach room, mines a Pina Colada (or pen*s enlarger as my friend had me saying on my hols in Cyprus)  

Love to all
Emcee x


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Special hugs to you all. Especially PP and Hippy.   

This is a great idea!

I need this room badly. My cousin, 7 years younger than me, has just given birth to a baby boy. 9 months after my last tx. It should have been mine.
She and her DH cried when they found out she was pg, cos they didn't want it. this was about the same time DH and I were crying cos we wer told to give up TTC. Oh, the irony of fate. Don't get me wrong, shes a lovely girl, but gosh it hurts.

So...personally I think you can't beat PP's soundpoof room, and in one of my rooms I have a punch bag that shouts 'ouch' whenever i lay into it, along with a load of crockery and a baseball bat.

In another room, similar to Hippy's, I have an 'emotion simulator' where I put everyone that has been insensitive or downright nasty about the IF, and they are forced to experience first hand the range of frightening, confused, and intensely painful feelings that Dh and I have been through. In there they will experience the pain I feel when i see their babies, and they will understand why it hurts so much to be around their children. In their will be the work colleague who wrote posionous things about me because I cried a couple of times at work about the IF. In there will go my friends who look bored when i try to tell them how I feel. etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc................

But I will also have a room full of all my pets from the past, present, and future, where I just pet them and care for them and they smother me in furry affection  

And my last room will be filled with a giant bouncy castle and a large, loud stereo!


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies, 
what wonderful replies.  I found myself saying 'fantastic-why hadn't I thought of that?!' to so many of them. I also have to admit that I have also shed a few tears while reading them, but it's also a comfort to know that others have such similar thoughts.

Gill-your darts comment made me laugh out loud-you may be on-to something-my poor dh will have to watch out next time I'm on the war-path! 

Astrid-I'm in that beach room as we speak honey!

Pipkin-a room where you could go a be the carefree person you were before if is a great idea but also makes me free slightly sad and sorry for myself when I think how once I took having children for granted. 

Irisheyes and Hippy-Your children room brought a tear to my eye, I completely agree with you both. Mine would have the three children that we'd always talked about having, and like you, I'd never shout at them-why would I need to?-as all our children would be perfect of course!!! 
-A room where you could eat and drink and not put on weight-bring it on!! 

Emcee, my crazy friend-can I borrow your drum kit when your off down the bar sinking your cocktails? (or perhaps the two could be integrated-much more fun!! The bit about the stinky grungy stuff without toilet facilities-I've been there and it's called Glastonbury!

Lovely ermey, your room for people who look bored when you try to explain about IF will probably have to be expanded to a conference room if I'm aloud to put my share of similar cretins in with yours.

Oops, must go, as am in Astrids beach room and need to go and top up my suncream-it's sooo hot here and I'm nearly falling asleep from the tranquil sound of the sea lapping on the beach, but I also have to get ready as you're all joing my there later for a barbeque and the cocktails taste goooood!....

Much love and massive hugs to you all
pp xxx


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Ermey - know how you feel about your cousin. Mine is five years younger and she gave birth to a baby boy in August. Feels like you've been skipped over doesn't it?

I would have a room where I could sit and watch my life story on a massive flat screen. That would be so cool! I always thought if there is a heaven, then it would be cool to watch your life story on screen in the waiting room before they let you in!


----------



## Purdycat (Nov 29, 2006)

These rooms are great!

Irisheyes, I'd like to join you in the room in the south of France and drink wine all day long but without getting a hangover!

And Ermey, that's a fantastic idea to have a room full of pets past, present and future.  Could use that one to visualise while in the waiting room for the dentist as well!  That room would have an annex with loads of furry kittens in it, bliss!

I'd like another room as well which is like a great big warm conservatory full of delicious smelling flowers growing everywhere, with a big sofa in the middle and a huge pile of fascinating books and maybe a couple of parrots knocking about.

Ellie xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Ellie Your dog is gorgeous!!! She is really beautiful!!

I would like to add another room onto my early Xmas presen. Since i saw the programme on T.V about animals that are going to be extinct in a few years time. I now want to be in a room full of Pandas....OMG! they are lovely..I don't think i have ever Oohed and Aahed over a baby as much as those beautful animals on Saturday...

astridxx

p.s i was interested in your comment Lucy about your life being on a flat screen! umm food for thought!!


----------

